# Win 7 und Virtual PC von Billy



## magus111 (16 Juli 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde

Habe vollgende Problemstellung und brauche eine Lösung
System:
Win 7 Prof 
Windows Virtual PC (Teminal Server)
S7 5.3

Mein Problem ist das S7 so weit in Funktion ist der Adapter zeigt aber den Fehler 10 in dem Windows Explorer an. 
Wie komme ich aus der Nummer raus get der USB CP nicht im Teminal Server?
Kann ich einen Virtuellen Rechner mit "Richtigen" XP aufsetzten und gut ist 

Danke für die Hilfe.
Magus111


----------



## bike (16 Juli 2011)

magus111 schrieb:


> Kann ich einen Virtuellen Rechner mit "Richtigen" XP aufsetzten und gut ist




Ja kannst du, verwende VirtualBox als Stichwort in der SuFu und gut ist 


Wobei ich jetzt das Problem habe:
Wie programmiere ich S5 mit Virtualbox? 
Bis heute habe ich das nicht gebraucht, aber nun vermutlich.

bike


----------



## Perfektionist (16 Juli 2011)

magus111 schrieb:


> ....
> Win 7 Prof
> Windows Virtual PC (Teminal Server)
> S7 5.3
> ...


hmmm, wie nah bist Du denn nu am XP-Mode vorbeigeschrammt?

XP-Mode ist in 7-Prof inclusive, muss man nur runterladen, weil nicht in Standardinstallation enthalten.

CP5711 hab ich in XP-Mode am Laufen. Ob V5.3 im XP-Mode mit dem CP5711 redet, weiß ich nicht, da ich schon lange V5.4 und nun V5.5 und V11 nutze.


----------



## georg_demmler (16 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

da hast du ein kleines Problem. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß Schnittstellen nicht immer problemlos von VMs unterstützt werden. Und die Verbindung zur S5 erfolgt über eine COM-Schnittstelle. 

Aber es gibt z. B. USB-S5 Kabel von IBH. Damit kann es auch funktionieren.

GD


----------



## bike (16 Juli 2011)

georg_demmler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da hast du ein kleines Problem. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß Schnittstellen nicht immer problemlos von VMs unterstützt werden. Und die Verbindung zur S5 erfolgt über eine COM-Schnittstelle.
> 
> ...



Leider funktioniert das USB2S5 Kabel nicht.

Auch Wandler von USB2RS232 sind nicht der Hit. 

Bisher ist der Krug S5 an mir mit neuem Rechner vorbeigeschrammt, doch ab Montag habe ich das Problem.
Wer will schon mit mehreren Rechnern durch die Welt reisen? 


bike


----------



## georg_demmler (16 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich hoffe der Rechner hat eine COM-Schnittstelle. Dann wäre es zu überlegen, sich eine zweite Festplatte mit Win-XP und S5 einzurichten. Immer noch einfacher als zwei Rechner.

Früher ist man aber auch mit einem PG 685 durch die Welt gezogen. Da ist man heute schon absolut verwöhnt. Selbst ein PG 740 III bringt noch ein paar Kilo auf die Waage. Ist meine Reserve für S5.

Viel Erfolg

GD


----------



## Homer79 (17 Juli 2011)

...bei mir funktionieren die USB Serielladapter in Verbindung mit XP Mode super. Zum programmieren nutze ich PG2000, da AcconPG im XP Mode nicht läuft  (wahrscheinlich wegens der 16Bit). Mit VMWare läuft aber auch AcconPG....


----------



## bike (17 Juli 2011)

Homer79 schrieb:


> ...bei mir funktionieren die USB Serielladapter in Verbindung mit XP Mode super. Zum programmieren nutze ich PG2000, da AcconPG im XP Mode nicht läuft  (wahrscheinlich wegens der 16Bit). Mit VMWare läuft aber auch AcconPG....



Eigentlich wollte ich keine zusätzliche Software kaufen und installieren.
Wir haben von BigS alle möglichen Softwaren mit den entsprechenden Lizenzen.
Wenn es mit Win7 und VirtualBox  nicht funktioniert, dann eben zurückrüsten auf XP mit mehrfach Bootoptionen.

Das macht viel Sinn, zumindest ist es in meinen Augen Blödsinn.
Die Hersteller sollten sich echt Gedanken machen, was sie so ab und an ausliefern und damit von den Kunden verlangen. 


bike


----------



## mazoellner (17 Juli 2011)

Der VMware Player kann entsprechende COM Ports durchreichen.
Hat bei mir zumindest bei der Programmierung eines Microcontrollers ohne Probleme funktioniert.

Gruß


----------



## bike (17 Juli 2011)

mazoellner schrieb:


> Der VMware Player kann entsprechende COM Ports durchreichen.
> Hat bei mir zumindest bei der Programmierung eines Microcontrollers ohne Probleme funktioniert.
> 
> Gruß



Bei jeder normalen Software funktioniert es auch bei mir.
Doch aus einer VM über einen USB / V24 Wandler zu As511 klappt leider noch? nicht.


bike


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 Juli 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Bei jeder normalen Software funktioniert es auch bei mir.
> Doch aus einer VM über einen USB / V24 Wandler zu As511 klappt leider noch? nicht.
> 
> 
> bike



STEP5 hat bestimmte Anforderungen an den COM-Port, die von den "normalen" USB-RS232-Wandlern 
nicht immer erfüllt werden. Deshalb gibt es für STEP5 angepasste Kabel wie z. B. unser ACCON-COM-Kabel USB.


----------



## bike (17 Juli 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> STEP5 hat bestimmte Anforderungen an den COM-Port, die von den "normalen" USB-RS232-Wandlern
> nicht immer erfüllt werden. Deshalb gibt es für STEP5 angepasste Kabel wie z. B. unser ACCON-COM-Kabel USB.



Danke Rainer, das habe ich verstanden und auch leider auch vermutet.
Doch in einer großen? Firma, wie mache ich das den Kaufleuten klar? 

Unter XP funktioniert es ja mit dem USB - RS232-Wandler, nur eben nicht unter dem Win7 und einer VM.
Aus irgendeinem Grund wird das USB nicht richtig weitergeleitet.   

Das ist doch Mist. 


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Juli 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Erfahrungsbericht S5 V7.17 mit NT-Servicepack im XP-Mode
> 
> "alles funktioniert" wäre zu pauschal. Alles was ich von der Software forderte, funktionierte.
> 
> ...


... und Prolific funktioniert nicht mit S5. Nicht mit V7.17 

aber so hat ein jeder seine eigene, individuelle Konfiguration, die halt mal mit dem einen, mal mit dem anderen Adapter funktioniert


----------



## bike (17 Juli 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> aber so hat ein jeder seine eigene, individuelle Konfiguration, die halt mal mit dem einen, mal mit dem anderen Adapter funktioniert



Du willst mir damit wohl sagen, dass ich noch zu tun habe?

Leider ist mir das klar.
Doch wir haben mit unserer Technik soviel zu tun, warum dann noch mit bzw gegen den Entwicklungsrechner kämpfen? 


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Juli 2011)

bike schrieb:


> ... warum dann noch mit bzw gegen den Entwicklungsrechner kämpfen?





bike schrieb:


> Wer will schon mit mehreren Rechnern durch die Welt reisen?


ich verstehe Dich nicht ...

... und dass da so ein jeder seine eigene Konfiguration hat, das war von mir einfach mal so gedankenlos dahergemurmelt. Musst nicht auf Dich beziehen


----------

